# JKI site broken ??



## DSChief (Jan 12, 2014)

Any one else having trouble getting onto Jon's website?
have tried several times this morning with no luck
getting this error.

SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock'

can access dave's & Maxim's sites ok plus here so I don't think it my issue


----------



## daveb (Jan 12, 2014)

Same here.

[h=1]There has been an error processing your request[/h] 

SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)
*Trace:* #0 /home/japanese/public_html/lib/Zend/Db/Adapter/Pdo/Mysql.php(96): Zend_Db_Adapter_Pdo_Abstract->_connect() #1 /home/japanese/public_html/lib/Varien/Db/Adapter/Pdo/Mysql.php(313): Zend_Db_Adapter_Pdo_Mysql->_connect()


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 12, 2014)

Got similar message


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 12, 2014)

Just sent message to Jon about this database problem.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 12, 2014)

fixed it... sorry about that


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 12, 2014)

Guess I want the only one concerned! You got some solid as well as concerned foot traffic going on here, Jon! Very nice


----------



## JBroida (Jan 12, 2014)

for what it's worth, a lot of the problems that you're having with the website right now are due to the fact that we're in the process of upgrading to a new site. The new site is currently running in the background, and it's causing parts of our regular site to not work properly. The reason that we had to do this is to that we could flush out any issues that might occur with the new site before going live with it. We expect it to be done very soon (this coming week) and then things should be back to normal, but with a much cooler website. We've been working on this since October of last year, so I hope you guys are happy with how it actually turns out at the end of the day.


----------



## erikz (Jan 12, 2014)

Really curious for the new site! Hope you have a good transition!


----------



## 420layersofdank (Jan 12, 2014)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## DSChief (Jan 12, 2014)

OH **$$### Just what I need, He's making it easier for me to spend money


----------

